# Looking for a Ride Wed and/or Thurs



## bigd_lvn99 (Dec 16, 2009)

Available for a floater trip Wed/Thurs or a day trip either Wed or Thursday. PM if space available, for feel free to text at 956-566-3026 (Dave). Thanks.


----------

